# Honda EU2000 choke issue



## cheiderman (Aug 10, 2014)

I have two Honda EU2000 generators. I have been having problems with both of them, one wont start, the other only runs on full choke. I replaced with new carbs on both of them. The new carbs fix the one generator that would not start. I still have the issue of the other where it only runs on full choke. I even swapped the carbs and still have the choke issue.

Any insight would be appriciated


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

cheiderman said:


> I have two Honda EU2000 generators. I have been having problems with both of them, one wont start, the other only runs on full choke. I replaced with new carbs on both of them. The new carbs fix the one generator that would not start. I still have the issue of the other where it only runs on full choke. I even swapped the carbs and still have the choke issue.
> 
> Any insight would be appriciated


So the unit that would only run with the choke got a brand new carburetor and no change, then it got the other new carburetor off the 2nd unit and no change, is that right?

Just to confirm, these are brand-new genuine Honda carburetors, not aftermarket, rebuild, or cleaned, but brand-new, right?

So even after swapping carbs, the generator does start and run, but dies when you move the choke OFF? Is that right?

If not done already, you need to fully drain the fuel tank and flush the tank and lines with solvent. Same for the carburetor; it must be spotless. Fill the fuel tank with fresh-from-the-pump fuel ONLY.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I've seen the inline fuel filter get so clogged up that it wouldn't flow enough gas to fill the carb bowl.

It's an easy fix if you remove the outer case halves, remove the gas tank and inclip the fuel line...the filter is right there at the outlet of the tank. You'll want to clean out the gas tank thoroughly so the filter doesn't get re-gunked.

If this isn't your problem, the fuel pump would be my next move. Make sure the vacuum line feeding the pump isn't torn, disconnected, or otherwise obstructed. Easy to access after removing the outer case halves.


----------

